# humping...



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

I was reading a previous thread about neutering and definitely agree with waiting or even not at all. My problem is this, my Samson is 15 months old now and humps my other male, Murphy . Murphy is 6. Murph is neutered and Sam is not. Everytime we see him do this we are saying "stop" or something like that. lol Of course, it makes no difference. Can I curb this or will he stop if I do not have him neutered ever? And Samson's brother, Frasier (which is my sons pup) comes to visit a few times a yr. They are the same age, almost identical...and they play really rough. Like, I am afraid putting them both outside together that one plummets the other to the ground... But they play constantly in the house ,too. Frasier is intact also. So wondering if they have a rowdy behavior because of that? Maybe it's all natural and ok, just concerned one might get hurt. They're wagging their tails the whole time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I waited to neuter Trooper until he was 19 months and prior to that he was a humper, it did stop afterwards.

Dudley was neutered at 8 weeks when he had the diaphragmatic hernia operation. He never got the blast of those hormones and he has always been a head humper. His is all excitement as it only occurs when they are playing. I really think only part is hormonal the other part is personality of the dog.

Carlee, female 8 will do it when very excited and playful, Kirby never has and I had a female spayed sheltie that used to hump my male neutered cat.... bizarre!


----------



## hernonm (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello, 

My sister 16 week old english golden puppy just got diagnosed with diaphragmatic hernia. I see your 8-week old had that operation. I'd love to understand the cost, the recover time, etc. Would you mind sharing some details please ?

Thanks -Matt


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Humping is normal canine behavior. You however should dictate when such behavior is allowed, who it is allowed with, and when it is not allowed. Neutering has absolutely nothing to do with it, zip, zero , nada. This is a training issue and therefore your responsibility to deal with. (Discourage unwanted behavior, reward desired behavior. )


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Matt. PM me and I will look up the surgery records 

I didn’t pay for it. The rescue paid for it. I have his records but no costs. I believe it was around 4K and the “breeder” didn’t want to pay and wanted to put him down. The vet works with my rescue And thank god he was saved. 

He is absolutely normal, does agility, rally, parkour, freestyle and is resident mayor. Same vet saved Trooper, severe break of left rear leg the “farmer” wanted to euthanize and the vet contacted the rescue and they paid for the amputation. Another wonderful save.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Apr 22, 2017)

surface humping has nothing to do with neutering. if he penetrates other beast vagina or anus then is in heat and neutered will be beneficial


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

Thank you ....Grumpy Old Man


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I agree, neutering has absolutely NOTHING to do with it. My girl April seems to be the dog that all the other dogs hump, so I'm on the opposite side of things. The dogs that humped her were both male and female and all were fixed and lacking in basic obedience and manners training. In fact, the one intact dog she encountered was one of the few who was polite and did not hump her (he was very well-trained). She was intact until she was about 2 1/2, at which point she got pyometra and had to be spayed. But the humping didn't stop just because she was spayed. She is still the victim of humping. Its all about training. Some dogs are more pre-disposed to be humpers than others, but they can be trained. I always take it upon myself to get on the dogs that hump my dog because most of the time their owners are clueless and do nothing. So I holler at the dog and shove him/her off. April will growl at the other dog if it is rude enough (not aggressively, just telling it that its being rude and please back off), but my sister in law's golden doodle (spayed female by the way) gets aggressive if she hears April growl so now April won't growl at her and I have to save April because my sister in law won't stop her dog.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sandy humps her mother and sister all the time. 
Drives me nuts. Uhg. I just tell her to stop.
She'll be 3 in a few days and is not spayed.

more info about neutering if interested:
https://cvgrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Deciding-Whether-When-to-Neuter.pdf


----------

